# IBS Audio 100



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

I


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I would be happy to get that for you.







What website did you purchase the program from? The listening schedule should have come with your program folder and booklet if you have the CDs. I cannot post it here as it is part of the purchase of the program along with support. I will send you an email (as a mod I have that info) and you can give me your purchase details and I can then email you the schedule. Thank you. All the best to you in your journey to feeling better!







*Please be advised that programs purchased used/second hand do not come with private support and requests for listening schedules will not be honored. This program is considered treatment, which comes with personal private support if needed as part of the purchase price. Thank you. *


----------

